# Do Fire Belly Toads sleep?



## Mr Bee (Jul 10, 2009)

An odd question I know, and I expect the answer will be yes, as don't all animals sleep at some point, but they seem to always be in and out of the water. 

This is only my 2nd night of having them, but even at like 1 or 2 o'clock in the morning, I've had a peer at them and they're just hanging around on the land side awake, or sat in the water.

I've got 3 toads, and 3 caves for them to hide or sleep in, but I haven't seen them go in them yet, they just prefer to sit on top of them instead! That made me wonder how and where do they sleep, surely not in the water, won't they drown if they fall asleep in the water?

Do I need to spray the land side (coco fibre covered with a moss layer carpet) and into the caves before bedtime, or do they still dry out if they go all night without a dip in water?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes they do sleep- although they can be active day or night- which is part of what makes them fun to keep! :2thumb: In the wild they often hibernate under water, so don't worry, they won't drown. Spraying is up to you; they are quite capable of going for a dip if they feel too dry, although generally, they like the humidity fairly high.


----------

